# Hi from the DC area!



## SunnyDC (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi all! I'm Sunny. I'm from Memphis, and I LOVE BBQ.  But I live in the DC area now.

^^ This should explain how I came to be here at Smoking Meat Forums, at least to anyone who's tried to get decent BBQ pork around these parts! 

(Seriously, there can't be ONE place in driving distance that gets it right?  I wound up sending a plate of "Memphis style pulled pork" back to the kitchen in a restaurant one night because I thought they had accidentally served me the chicken plate... 'nuff said. Yuck.)

Soooo... since I no longer have a big honkin' smoker or the space to build myself a proper pit or smokehouse, I finally got fed up and learned to smoke a pork butt in my plain old charcoal kettle grill.  It took a bit of trial and error to get it like I like, but I loved every minute of the process, and now I'm obsessed with learning to smoke more meatsy things!

As I went a-Googling to prepare for my first attempt at making tasso ahead of my birthday, which conveniently falls on Mardi Gras this year, I stumbled across this site...  and wow, there is a ton of useful info here and it looks like a fun community, so here I am.  :)

Please forgive my rambling intro, and pardon me now while I go dark for a while so I can read threads obsessively and start planning more projects than I will know what to do with!  

Glad to be here!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi Sunny,
Welcome to







You might want to consider going electric.
Go Electric, with an AMNPS, and a small fridge for Beer.
Then you can make your Pork yourself, and do it right!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 15, 2019)

Welcome to the site, happy to have ya join the fun. I use my kettle for allot of my smokes especially in the winter.

Chris


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 15, 2019)

Welcome to the site.  look forward to seeing your cooks


----------



## kruizer (Jan 15, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Bigtank (Jan 15, 2019)

Welcome from IOWA


----------



## dcecil (Jan 15, 2019)

Welcome to the site, maybe you could be the next big smoke guru in DC LOL   Glad you joined us


----------



## SunnyDC (Jan 16, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Hi Sunny,
> You might want to consider going electric.
> Go Electric, with an AMNPS, and a small fridge for Beer.
> Then you can make your Pork yourself, and do it right!



I am as yet a wood or charcoal snob, but who knows... maybe I can be converted!  Got the beer fridge, though, no worries... I didn't come up here *that* unprepared!  :)


----------



## SunnyDC (Jan 16, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Welcome to the site, happy to have ya join the fun. I use my kettle for allot of my smokes especially in the winter.
> 
> Chris



I was out grilling (though not smoking) in 12"+ of snow this past weekend, which is saying something for this southern girl.  Brr!  :)


----------



## SunnyDC (Jan 16, 2019)

dcecil said:


> Welcome to the site, maybe you could be the next big smoke guru in DC LOL   Glad you joined us



Thanks!  And I'm gonna be working on that for sure!  ;)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 16, 2019)

Welcome I close to you I'm on the other side of the big ditch (Md Eastern Shore) Glad to have you join us as you have seen there are a lot of great guys and gals on here with tons of info.

Warren


----------



## SunnyDC (Jan 16, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Welcome I close to you I'm on the other side of the big ditch (Md Eastern Shore) Glad to have you join us as you have seen there are a lot of great guys and gals on here with tons of info.
> 
> Warren



Thanks!  We are in your neck of the woods pretty often... that's some good kayaking country!  :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2019)

Welcome Sunny!!
Good to have you here!!

Bear


----------



## SunnyDC (Jan 16, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Welcome Sunny!!
> Good to have you here!!
> 
> Bear



 Thank you! :)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2019)

SunnyDC said:


> Thanks!  We are in your neck of the woods pretty often... that's some good kayaking country!  :)



Have you kayaked Tuckahoe State Park area down the Tuckahoe to Hillsboro landing. If so you were in my backyard.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Have you kayaked Tuckahoe State Park area down the Tuckahoe to Hillsboro landing. If so you were in my backyard.
> 
> Warren




Hey Warren,
With all the Rain we've been having, I can believe people actually can Kayak in your back yard!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2019)

Damn close to it I have waterfront I didn't have to pay for.  

Warren


----------



## SunnyDC (Jan 17, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Have you kayaked Tuckahoe State Park area down the Tuckahoe to Hillsboro landing. If so you were in my backyard.
> 
> Warren


Not yet... but this is literally on our list!  Even though it's almost exactly due east of us, we've not actually been up that far north in our travels -- so far (we've had the boats for four seasons, but back surgery took me out of commission for one of those) we've explored points south and (far) west of there.  Maybe this will be the season!  We're cabin camping this weekend, but no kayaks... I'm not that acclimated to the winters up here yet!  :)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2019)

In May they have one from Greensboro Md. to Denton Md. a 7 mile run.

Back surgeries don't need to bring up been there done that 5 times.

Warren


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jan 17, 2019)

Welcome to the site Sunny.   Great wealth of info here.  You part of the shutdown?  Wish I were, would like the smoking time.

Be sure to share your work.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 20, 2019)

SunnyDC Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SunnyDC (Jan 20, 2019)

No, neither of us works for the government, but an awful lot of our friends are. :(


----------



## gary s (Feb 14, 2019)

Good Evening and Welcome from a nice warm East Texas

Gary


----------

